# value auf null setzen



## student_1991 (21. Jan 2013)

Hallo! Ich bin blutige JSF -Anfängerin und möchte gerne den <f:setPropertyActionListener>-Tag verwenden. Ich habe eine Methode setAreaFilter, die ich mit overviewData.areaFilter anspreche.
Ich möchte die Variable auf den Wert null setzen. Wie tue ich das?
Es geht um die Code-Zeile 2 im Folgenden Abschnitt:


```
<h:commandLink id="ClosedLink" action="#{overviewController.filter}">
<f:setPropertyActionListener target="#{overviewData.areaFilter}" value=""/>
<f:setPropertyActionListener target="#{overviewData.statusFilter}" value="GESCHLOSSEN"/>
<h:outputText  value="Geschlossen" />
</h:commandLink>
```

auf was muss ich value setzen?
vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## sence (21. Jan 2013)

```
<f:setPropertyActionListener target="#{overviewData.areaFilter}" value="#{null}"/>
```


----------



## student_1991 (21. Jan 2013)

Dankeschön! 
Kannst du mir noch sagen, ob die Methoden, die bei <f:setPropertyActionListener> angegeben sind, vor der action-Aktion ausgeführt werden oder hinterher?


----------



## sence (21. Jan 2013)

ActionListener werden vor den action Methoden ausgeführt
grüße


----------

